
Ideas are just a multiplier of execution (2005) - bemmu
https://sivers.org/multiply
======
basicplus2
What crap.. if anything execution is a multiplier of ideas.

Sounds remarkably like rationalisation of theft.

~~~
danieltillett
You will like my counter post then [1] :)

1\. [https://www.tillett.info/2015/12/18/execution-is-just-the-
mu...](https://www.tillett.info/2015/12/18/execution-is-just-the-multiplier-
of-ideas/)

~~~
basicplus2
Yes! I shall post it!

